# 64-bit ready processor



## jimd3 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a dell desktop with a intel pentium d 64 bit ready processor. I don't know what the "ready" means. I am running xp 32 bit. When i upgrade to windows 7 can i go to the 64 bit version? If so what are the advantages/disadvantages? The windows 7 advisor referenced the 32 bit only version as applicable.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes you can use a 64Bit OS. The only concern is all that your hardware, software and peripherals are 64Bit capable.
your Windows 7 will come with a 32Bit & 64Bit disc. Install the 64Bit and choose NOT to activate instantly. Run the 64Bit and if/when everything is confirmed compatible you can activate it. If not, you can install the 32Bit.


----------

